# Hapkido Seminar in Cambodia



## Paul B (Sep 10, 2006)

Have a look at this Hapkido seminar clip. 



 
Has anyone ever heard of this GM? 

Thoughts on his technique?


----------



## Drac (Sep 10, 2006)

Great video clip..Some of the techniques looked more like Judo throws BUT it was still good..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2006)

Great clip

You know the guy he was throwing around HAD to be in a WHOLE lot of pain the next morning.

Also I noticed as the clip progresses he gets back up slower.

And a bit of advice; Never ever shake hands with that guy.


----------



## Drac (Sep 10, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Great clip
> 
> You know the guy he was throwing around HAD to be in a WHOLE lot of pain the next morning


 
I hope there was more than one Uke 



			
				Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Also I noticed as the clip progresses he gets back up slower


 
Hurt me just watching..



			
				Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Never ever shake hands with that guy.


Yep...


----------



## Paul B (Sep 10, 2006)

I have found the majority of Hapkidoin have Ju(Yu)Do-esque technique in their curriculum. They say this comes from Mr. Suh,Bok Sup being a pretty good Yudoin in his own right.Therefore..we have some Judo-esque throws,chokes,and defenses.

The most identifiable I picked up on were Kata Guruma and O-Goshi..I think he even threw out (ha,ha) some nice Hiza Guruma, Seoi-nage and a Harai Goshi as well. 

Decent Judo info to compare the throws.
http://www.nd.edu/~judo/nagewaza.htm

The main differences I see are the techniques are done kansetsu..or against the joint. Very Hapkido..not so much Judo in the popular practice.

Thoughts?


----------



## American HKD (Sep 10, 2006)

Greetings

Very Nice techniques


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2006)

Drac said:


> I hope there was more than one Uke


 
It probably is so let me say

You know the guys he was throwing around HAD to be in a WHOLE lot of pain the next morning


----------



## Paul B (Sep 10, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> It probably is so let me say
> 
> You know the guys he was throwing around HAD to be in a WHOLE lot of pain the next morning


 
LMAO!! The exhalations on impact alone are priceless. 

Like they always say when I'm up being used for throwing dummy..."Can I see that throw one more time,Sir?" :uhoh:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 10, 2006)

I would say that his partner was very sore the next day.  However, he was young enough to probably recover quickly.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 10, 2006)

I recognized a few from class but we do hip throws and arm throws and others and I'm not sure how much of it is Hapkido and how much is borrowed from Judo


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2006)

Paul B said:


> Like they always say when I'm up being used for throwing dummy..."Can I see that throw one more time,Sir?" :uhoh:


 
Its nice having friends in the dojang isn't it  :uhyeah:

Reminds me of my TDK days..... Jujitsu days..... long fist days.... Xingyi days.... some of my Tai Chi days.... damn no wonder why I hurt now that I'm old.


----------



## H Whalen (Sep 11, 2006)

I met master Bong Seung back in 1990 he came to visit my Dojang at the Quincy YMCA on several occasions ,We became friends and he visited often watching and training with us , he had just received his 3rd Dan from Master Ji Han Jae in  Ca, the cost was $3000 he told me ,This does not mean this was Master Ji's fee just what his teacher charged him ,At the time i was a 5Th Dan under the WHF

The following year i introduced him to Kwang Sik Myung this was 1991 he joined the WHF and was going to represent Vietnam,And Cambodia, etc.You migth check on the instructor of the year he claimed

This is where it get interesting he had the chance to go a seminar for ten days in Ca taught By Master Ji, Han Jae before he moved to the East Coast. Bong Seung returned and contacted me about starting a New Hapkido association in New England ,An he would be the one to evaluate my students and judge them for promotions since he now out ranked me he became a sixth Dan  ? So i was no longer Qualified i laughed and we parted ways after noticing he was missing several Dan certificates   leaving gaps betweeen ranks and some Double promotions

After reading his Bio where did the 7Th,8Th ,9Th come from ?
Also he tried to join Grandmaster Lim,and had a problem with mike W Maybe ,tod might remember that


----------



## American HKD (Sep 11, 2006)

H Whalen said:


> I met master Bong Seung back in 1990 he came to visit my Dojang at the Quincy YMCA on several occasions ,We became friends and he visited often watching and training with us , he had just received his 3rd Dan from Master Ji Han Jae in Ca, the cost was $3000 he told me ,This does not mean this was Master Ji's fee just what his teacher charged him ,At the time i was a 5Th Dan under the WHF
> 
> The following year i introduced him to Kwang Sik Myung this was 1991 he joined the WHF and was going to represent Vietnam,And Cambodia, etc.You migth check on the instructor of the year he claimed
> 
> ...


 
Greetings

It looks like he at least practiced!


----------



## Paul B (Sep 11, 2006)

H Whalen said:


> After reading his Bio where did the 7Th,8Th ,9Th come from ?


 
Let's face it..it's not that unusual of a story for Hapkido.:disgust: 

Where have I heard this one before? (rhetorical question)


----------



## Brad Dunne (Sep 12, 2006)

Aside from the ranking status, I realize that this was a demo, but I didn't care all that much for what he did. The judo-esk throws not withstanding, his footwork was rather broard. To be honest, some of the techniques shown were rather lame (ie; leg takedowns from a punch). Compared to many of the Hapkido demos I've seen from Korean Masters in Korea, this was nowhere near their level. Just my opinion.......


----------



## Paul B (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree..the leg push off a punch and the step-behind-push-down deals were not my cup of tea either. 

I did appreciate the kick defenses shown though..my personal fav's. I guess you gotta take the good with the bad. At least he wasn't kicking balloons or pie tins.:mst:


----------



## American HKD (Sep 13, 2006)

Brad Dunne said:


> Aside from the ranking status, I realize that this was a demo, but I didn't care all that much for what he did. The judo-esk throws not withstanding, his footwork was rather broard. To be honest, some of the techniques shown were rather lame (ie; leg takedowns from a punch). Compared to many of the Hapkido demos I've seen from Korean Masters in Korea, this was nowhere near their level. Just my opinion.......


 

Greetings,

I did'nt see any Judo throws per se. HKD has many of these similar throws that are combined with locks.

I liked the demo because it was plain and simple smooth execution etc. The Wu Shu high flying demos from Korea belong in circus act or acobatic school not a Martial Arts demo.

My 2 cents!


----------



## Brad Dunne (Sep 13, 2006)

OK you liked what you saw, that is entirely a personal preference and acceptable. What I get tired of seeing, in every Hapkido demo I've ever seen, is the same format, grab my wrist, hold that pose when punching, start the fall before I can get the lock or even make it look like I can get to the lock, techniques that if attempted on the street will get you hurt at the very least (the leg trips from a punch and the circle dance push down). A discussion on demo's has been established in the past with folks saying make it simple to entice people or if you make it too hard folks will say "I can't do that" and they will not take lessons. Perhaps I'm totally out of wack here, but I would like to see what the real deal is on a given subject/discipline, not a lot of fluff that is lame by most standards.


----------

